# Netzteilauslastungsmessung per Software



## bjoern241 (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bei CPU-Z sieht man ja z.B. wieviel Watt die CPU gerade benötigt.

Ist es auch möglich per Software zu sehen/messen, wieviel Prozent das Netzteil ausgelastet ist?

Praktisch wie ein Resourcenmonitor mit Verlaufs-Anzeige.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Mai 2010)

Nö kannst vergessen ist zu ungenau auch cpu-z zeigt nicht die richtigen werte an.

Du könntest ein strommesser an di steckdose hängen und dann schauen was dein pc braucht und je nach netzteil ziehst du ca20% ab wegen der effiziense und du hasst die auslastung


----------



## der_knoben (10. Mai 2010)

Hast du das NT irgendwie mit dem MAinbaord verbunden, dass die Software darauf zu greifen kann?
Ich denke nicht. Sowas ist auch völlig sinnfrei.
Energiekostenmessgerät kaufen und gut ist.


----------



## bjoern241 (10. Mai 2010)

Alles klar Energieverbrauchgerät hab ich. Ich dachte das Board könnte das irgendwie messen, wieviel der PC momentan verbraucht.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (11. Mai 2010)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Du könntest ein strommesser an di steckdose hängen und dann schauen was dein pc braucht und je nach netzteil ziehst du ca20% ab wegen der effiziense und du hasst die auslastung



Nunja, das ergäbe aber einen sehr groben Wert. Zumal die Verlustleistung durchaus auf die PC Leistung mit angerechnet werden muss... ergo braucht man auch nichts abzuziehen.


----------



## kress (11. Mai 2010)

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator

Kannst dir dann auch hier grob ausrechnen lassen.^^
Brauchste nicht messen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Mai 2010)

Diese Rechner sind idR Völlig fürn Eimer, sind also derb daneben...


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Mai 2010)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Nunja, das ergäbe aber einen sehr groben Wert. Zumal die Verlustleistung durchaus auf die PC Leistung mit angerechnet werden muss... ergo braucht man auch nichts abzuziehen.



natürlich musst du das abziehen das ist die verlustleistung des netzteiles also die ca.20% braucht die reine Hardware weniger. (kommt natürlich auf die auslastung und das netzteil an und wie alt es ist deswegen auch ca.20%)
als richtwert passt das aber 30 watt hin oder her sind jetzt nicht so schlimm. 
genauer wird das ein privatmann nie hinbekommen und es ist aufjedenfall besser und genauer als pseudo watt angaben von  programmen oder solchen rechner.

@kress 
laut dem rechner braucht mein pc min. 773Watt ich hab aber kein tripplecrossfire sondern ne einfach 4850


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Mai 2010)

Solche Rechner sind der größte Quatsch, wenn man nen Energiemesser, diese CPU-Z und Co.-Werte nutzt und ein bisschen Recherche betreibt kann man sich recht gut ausrechnen was eine Komponente verbraucht. Theoretisch könntest du aber in jede Leitung , die zum Board führt nen Amperemeter hängen und dann messen wie viel Strom fließt, das wäre dann sehr genau, aber kaum umsetzbar


----------



## L.B. (11. Mai 2010)

Die Idee die Leistungswerte des Netzteils auszulesen ist doch eigentlich gar nicht schlecht. Man müsste intern Strom und Spannung auf der Primärseite messen (sollte man natürlich nicht unbedingt selbst basteln ), diese Werte zu einem Messwert umformer senden und dann über USB an das Motherboard senden. Problematisch ist dann natürlich, dass durch die Stromessung der Wirkungsgrad beeinflusst werden könnte.


----------



## Own3r (11. Mai 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Die Idee die Leistungswerte des Netzteils auszulesen ist doch eigentlich gar nicht schlecht. Man müsste intern Strom und Spannung auf der Primärseite messen (sollte man natürlich nicht unbedingt selbst basteln ), diese Werte zu einem Messwert umformer senden und dann über USB an das Motherboard senden. Problematisch ist dann natürlich, dass durch die Stromessung der Wirkungsgrad beeinflusst werden könnte.



Das sollte man mal bauen! Das wäre eine gute Ergänzung zu den andern Tools wie z.B. CoreTemps usw. .


----------



## L.B. (11. Mai 2010)

Es wäre relativ leicht realisierbar. Über einem Shunt (niederohmiger Widerstand) fällt proportional zum Strom eine sehr kleine Spannung ab, die beispielsweise in den AD-Wandler eines Microcontrollers eingespeist wird. Gleichzeitig wird die mit einem Messgleichrichter gleichgerichtete und geglättete Netzspannung über einen Spannungsteiler (z.B. 100:1) ebenfalls in den Microcontroller eingespeist. Ein Programm im Microcontroller errechnet dann aus der Netzspannung und der über dem Shunt abgefallenen Spannung die Leistungsaufnahme des Netzteils und damit des gesamten Systems. Der Controller wird dann über USB an den Rechner angebunden, was einen entsprechenden Treiber vorraussetzt.

Leider ist das ganze recht gefährlich, da hier mit Netzspannung gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (12. Mai 2010)

Diese Methoden gingen aber wieder auf Kosten der Effizienz, genauso wie Kabelmanagement das auch tut. Zwar im geringen Bereich, aber immerhin.

Wer messen will, mit einem Amperemeter sollte das eigentlich klappen


----------



## constantinosand (30. September 2012)

enttäuschende lösungen, wenn man bedenkt, dass es den elektromagnetismus seit dem 19. jahrhundert _gibt_


----------



## ruNN0r (30. September 2012)

Also was l.b. vorschlägt ist richtig. Wie die Umsetzung mit Netzstrom angeht bin ich nicht bewandert aber mit DC habe ich es auch schon aufgebaut und das läuft 1a. Theoretisch ist es gut möglich damit den effektiv entnommenen Strom zu messen. Und was interessiert mich ein anderer Strom? Ihr Redet davon die sekundäre Seite zu messen.... wenn ihr jede Komponente messt sehe ich einen Sinn. Mich würde aber interessieren was der PC effektiv aus der dose holt. Denn das zahle ich. Also geht auch ein Strommessgerät. Wobei ich die interne Lösung auch cool finden würde.

Es muss ja kein shunt sein... vielleicht findet sich ja auch ein sensibler feldeffektsnsor. Mit dem misst man die Strahlung einer Leitung und erhält den Strom in Form einer linearen Spannung die fast direkt vom kontrolliert ausgewertet werden kann. Die sind auch recht genau und da ich die Leitung nicht anzapfen verändere ich auch nichts an der Effektivität


----------

